# 3 Point Hitch Info



## Ed Gallop (Aug 16, 2004)

I bought a Ford 800 Series and the 3 point hitch would not line up with the stabalizer bars to attach implements properly. The right lift arm has been broken/welded and appears different than the left one. The right one is 31" and the left one is 31 3/8" long (center to center). In order to line up with the new stabalizer bars (with new brackets) the lift arms should be about 30 inches long. I am wondering if I have the wrong stabalizer bars or the wrong lift arms. Is there a cyber reference source that has the lengths of the different arms or bars?

I have a 1955 Ford 850 (according to the model/serial number) and it has apparently been converted to live PTO (not the external clutch). I thought it was an 860 when I bought it because it had live PTO. Now that it is converted, is there is any other differences between the 850 and the 860 model? Could that be why my 3 point hitch arms don't match up?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hello Ed,

First, welcome to The Tractor Forum. Sorry I can’t address the differences between the 850 & 860. Nor, do I know of a web site that gives the lengths of stabilizer bars.

I have a 3000 Ford. Our 3 point hitches should be very similar. My stabilizer bars are 31 ½ inches from hole center to hole center. They are the type that attach to brackets under the axle and are held on by the fender bolts. If your stabilizers are this type, here are a couple of things to try until someone comes by that is more familiar with your tractor. 

Try switching the brackets for side to side. The pins in the brackets and the pins in the tractor rear end that the lift arms are attached to should point directly at each other. (my brackets have a left and right.) 

After attaching an implement to the three point hitch without the stabilizers, lift the implement slightly off the ground so you can swing the implement from side to side as you try to attach the stabilizers. (I have to do this each time I “hook-up” my finish mower.) 

!!Notice!! I said slightly off the ground. This is for safety reasons. The lynch pin will have to be off during this maneuver. The implement could slip off the hitch pins and fall to the ground. Don’t be caught with your foot cushioning it’s fall. (Don't ask how I know this.)

Your comment “not the external clutch” is intriguing, as I've never seen a tractor with live PTO that has an external clutch? But then there is a whole heap of things I ain't never seen. Perhaps, you meant independent PTO which would have an external means of control?

:cpu:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ed, can you give us an update on your 3 pt. hitch problem? Got it worked out yet?


----------



## Ed Gallop (Aug 16, 2004)

Chief... It was all in the brackets. After I changed both brackets to get the same position under the wheel the new stabalizer bars worked okay. 

As for the clutch... I was wrong in calling it a live PTO. It was an independent PTO as John said. Duh! Ed.


----------

